# Hmm, opinions please?



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

We are now getting some proper pews, so I'm dead happy but the last two litters have had veeerryy pointy heads - at least it seems that way. The best examples I have of this is in the following pics. Litter mates, all the same age and size etc. Am I being overly critical or are they very err, slimline? It might be that I'm just not used to seeing the showyer types young and they will bulk out a little and fit into the show type?

Most prominent in the only Satin we got









On of the boys, am gutted about his not-so-perfect ear, but anyway, his head is a little longer than the picture makes out.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't know about the head, but the foot in that first pic is enormous! I bet the head widens somewhat the boy matures.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

It just looks really long. In the second picture it looks like the face squares out nicely though!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're not easy pictures to tell, the second picture particularly seems to have some camera lens distortion. Best way to take pictures for a critique is to put the mouse on a flat, plain surface and hold it still by the base of the tail. This will make the mouse stretch out so you can get a proper look at the body and head. Then take one picture from above and one from the side.

The babies will change a huge amount though, so I wouldn't worry about it until they're at least 6 weeks old! The head will widen and the body will lengthen, so they might end up all in proportion in the end.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yeah - getting good pics of moving things isn't the easiest job is it lol! I'll give them a few weeks and see if they fill out a little. I do hope so! Particularly on the Satin, she is very long in the face.

And yep big feet for sure, these and the last litter all have quite big hide feet, not sure why or how, parents don't have particularly large feet :?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

was so tempted to say 'all the better to run away from you my dear' so i did


----------

